# Brutalist skyscrapers



## KOKOLOGIST (Oct 2, 2003)

and again in Belgrade, Serbia the East Gates this time....


----------



## KOKOLOGIST (Oct 2, 2003)

And the Blokovi or Blocs in New Belgrade, Serbia...


----------



## carvin77 (Mar 8, 2006)

TalB said:


> Tel Aviv is known for having the Tzamaret Towers, and the third one was only recently completed.



:eek2: great shape :eek2:


----------



## Timur (Nov 26, 2005)

puhahaha belgrade is really funniest one! suprised!!


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

Trellick Tower in London's Notting Hill








and it's near-identical twin in Poplar, East London







.



Both designed by Erno Goldfinger (who Ian Fleming named his James Bond character after).




Some more info:

http://www.open2.net/modernity/3_14.htm 

http://www.open2.net/modernity/4_10_frame.htm 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trellick_Tower 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balfron_Tower


----------



## safqa_tijariya (Dec 20, 2005)

hkskyline said:


>


this is the king of all brutalists hahahaha.


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

The MetLife tower in New York - exposed precast concrete elements give it a rough texture. Seen from an uncommon angle - the slender side. . .


----------



## urbanlover (Feb 14, 2005)

Patrick V. McNamara Federal Bldg, Detroit











Frank Murphy Hall of Justice


----------



## KOKOLOGIST (Oct 2, 2003)

Loads of Brutalist buildings from Belgrade...


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

How about Umeda Sky building in Osaka?


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Some buildings in communist countries are Brutalist in style of architecture.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

This one in Manila is of Brutalist style built in the 70's.

CCP


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

That angle of MetLife reminds me of Boston's Prudential :


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

First a little one in Vosseslag, near the Belgian coast:











The Silvertop Towers in my town, Antwerp...

Before renovation they were like this:









Now one tower is renovated:


















And at the end, they will look like this:


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, what were the planners thinking in Belgrade?


----------



## Medo (Apr 7, 2004)

Barbican Towers in London, UK


----------



## KOKOLOGIST (Oct 2, 2003)

micro said:


> How about Umeda Sky building in Osaka?


Humm i dont think this one is brutalist, because it's clad in glass. To be brutalist, a building needs to expose the raw properties of concrete, which makes it appear more massive than what it deserves. However, the smaller white highrise in front of it appears to be brutalist.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

National Assembly in Bangladesh, one of the only brutalist structures I like


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

This one in Jeddah Saudi Arabia is pretty nice too


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I am not sure if the Waterview Towers are brutualists or just post-modern, but I will just let others decide with this shot of it, and they are the read buildings in between the ES/Chrysler Bldgs.


----------



## emutiny (Dec 29, 2005)

some more building from raleigh

im not sure of the definition of 'brutalist' but these are ugly buildings

archdale building

albermarle building

glenwood holiday inn

wake county jail again

unknown

county jail again

glenwood towers

courthouse


----------



## carvin77 (Mar 8, 2006)

emutiny said:


> some more building from raleigh
> 
> im not sure of the definition of 'brutalist' but these are ugly buildings
> 
> county jail again


...great pic!


----------



## emutiny (Dec 29, 2005)

its from raleighmsa.com


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

What is this, no Hong Kong residential towers yet!

Come on you'll must be sleeping!


----------



## satama (Nov 26, 2005)

Some great lookig buildings you've shown here.


-----------------------
My city experienced it's highest growth rates in the 60's and the 70's, so it's '_blessed_' with brutalism.
This is the most beautiful brutalist building in the city. It looks pretty futuristic. 
What I do not like is that they destroyed 95% of the older building.









...Only the front facade has been preserved. Not cool! :mad2: 









They also destroyed a wooden neo-gothic church and replaced it with this. :soapbox: Only the bell tower is brutalist however. 

















I hate this theater building. It was built in -80.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Some brutalist scrapers from HK

Lai Tak Tsuen









PLA HQ HK (formerly Prince Of Wales Bldg.)









Cityhall









Hopewell Centre


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Singapore's DBS Tower 










and OCBC Centre


----------



## KOKOLOGIST (Oct 2, 2003)

As long as the concrete is clean and new, I love brutalist buildings. They look elegant is some way and they are an anti-thesis to all these ghetto shacks or small crooked brick-buildings so abundant in old cities.


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

The Colonnade, Singapore


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I dunno if this is Brutalist? :dunno:








Wakefield House, Adelaide


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

2 Brutalist efforts in Glasgow - Bluevale and Whitevale:










Yummy.


----------



## Yousef Houshiya (Mar 30, 2006)

hi my name is Yousef Houshiya , from Palestine-middle east and i have just registed in this skyscrapercity , i really want to thank you for these photos . my e-mail is : [email protected]


----------



## Yousef Houshiya (Mar 30, 2006)

hi it's very nice


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong*

*City Hall* doesn't look bad at night though :


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Many government buildings in Singapore built in the 70s are brutalist... Both lowrise and highrise.


----------



## Penhorn (Mar 28, 2006)

Fenwick Place here in Halifax


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*McGill University, Montreal *


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Tours aillaud near la defense in Paris




















As well as the Tour Montparnasse, at the heart of Paris itself


----------



## BMXican (Jul 28, 2002)

tour montparnasse is not brutalist style...


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

I agree with BMXican, Montparnasse isn't what I would call brutalist.
For Paris, I would consider the residential towers of the 13th arrondissement as a better example.

*Please Scroll ------>>>> ====>>>*









There's about 30 towers above 300 feet in that picture. All brutalist.


----------



## BMXican (Jul 28, 2002)

you mean there are 30 towers taller than 300ft there. 500ft is 150m - there are no such towers there. they're all 100m (328ft) 


(and yes, they're definately brutalist)


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

BMXican said:


> you mean there are 30 towers taller than 300ft there. 500ft is 150m - there are no such towers there. they're all 100m (328ft)
> 
> 
> (and yes, they're definately brutalist)


Sorry for the mistake in conversion, you're indeed right. They are about 300 feet, not 500. I've corrected it.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

virtual said:


> Tours aillaud near la defense in Paris


There's actually a highrise in Chicago that partly resembles the Tours Aillaud and that's the Hilliard Homes. The Hilliard Home is also another example of Chicago brutalist scrapers.

*Hilliard Homes, Chicago*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Marina Towers are also in brutalist style?


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

Moscow: Russian Academy of Sciences


----------



## KOKOLOGIST (Oct 2, 2003)

hkskyline said:


> *McGill University, Montreal *


LOL!! That's Burnside...Leacock is brutalist too...I took many classes there :cheers:


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Hillard Homes is being cleaned and renovated into Senior housing or something.

What about River City (full project never completed):









Prentice Stone Pavillion:









Shows you can still be creative using just concrete.

Edit:
Regenstein Library is pretty notorious too


----------



## gamma_ray_burst (Apr 8, 2006)

TheOingoBoingoBandit said:


> Trellick Tower in London's Notting Hill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely I agree

This building sometimes comes in my nightmares since I saw it when I was 16.


----------



## mankawabi (Dec 30, 2005)

Now I've learned the name of the kind of architecture I truly hate. I used to call it "government architecture" but now I know better: "Brutalist". An ugly word for an uglier kind of building. 

:cheers:


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Boston's Christian Science Center.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Shakespeare, Cromwell and Lauderdale - collectively known as the Barbican Towers (London).

This area was heavily bombed during the war.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Guys.London


----------



## TowersNYC (May 17, 2003)

hkskyline said:


>



This Habitat looks like a pile of shit!


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

^It looks like a planned shantytown.It would fit well in a Brazilian suburb :jk:


----------



## Citystyle (Jan 6, 2005)

Brutalism was ahead of it's time and we have not seen the last of it. Clean and simple lines, but i hate to say the exposed pored concrete look may take a while to come back.


----------



## satama (Nov 26, 2005)

^^ Brutalism was in no way ahead of it's time. The idea of 'clean simple lines' and 'massing' (to bring the notion of light or heavy) was already used in the 20's.









1927


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Egad, I'm queasy looking at all these ghastly concrete buildings.... uke:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

spyguy said:


> Hillard Homes is being cleaned and renovated into Senior housing or something.


The cylindrical buildings are converted to senior housing while the rest of the Hillard is converted to family housing.


----------



## OOOOOhhhh BETTY (Apr 10, 2006)

Glasgow -


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Most of these Glasgow high-rises are public housing but they are brutalist!!!


----------



## OOOOOhhhh BETTY (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes, poor people live in them. Thankfully I am quite wealthy, so I just point and laugh at them when I drive past them. If it's wet (it normally is), I will splash them by driving over large puddles with my car whilst they wait for public transport.


----------



## gamma_ray_burst (Apr 8, 2006)

Milan, Italy

7th heaven, 72m 
built, 2006


----------



## Ultros (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm not exactly sure what a brutalist skyscraper is...does this one count?


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

I know the last post here was around 5 years ago, but this is the only place i found where i can ask this question.Do you think this skyscraper is (brutalist) inspired or would you go as far as calling it a brutalist skyscraper?? Its currently U/C in Tirana.


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Kulla said:


> I know the last post here was around 5 years ago, but this is the only place i found where i can ask this question.Do you think this skyscraper is (brutalist) inspired or would you go as far as calling it a brutalist skyscraper?? Its currently U/C in Tirana.


ugly cladding yes, brutalism no


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

^^I see nothing brutalist about it, more like postmodernism.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Brutalism is about letting the structure open, the bearing elements must be visible from the outside and with brutalism it's most likely bear concrete. This means almost no cladding for brutalism... Anyway this tower in Tirana is not ugly, the cladding could have been better but overall I like it.


----------



## Urbananite (Feb 22, 2013)

*Torre Blancas, Madrid*



















Source


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That needs a serious renovation. It's a shame that so many brutalist buildings are just let to rot like that.

The twins in Glasgow look good.


----------

